# Entire RNZAF helo fleet airborne at once for last hurrah



## CougarKing (19 Dec 2008)

Reposted from another forum:

http://www.3news.co.nz/Video/National/tabid/309/articleID/84990/cat/64/Default.aspx#video


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2008)

not really the "last" hurrah.  They intend to continue flying the Iroquois for another couple of years.... just not all of em at the same time - unless they have to - I guess


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Dec 2008)

Talk about unilateral disarmament. No combat jets. Helos on the way out. Oz ought to sen them a bill for the free ride.


----------



## Sub_Guy (19 Dec 2008)

The helos are being replaced with newer airframes, they are not losing that capability.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Dec 2008)

They are replacing them with NHI NH90 and AgustaWestland AW109


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Dec 2008)

Maybe I was a bit hasty but since they canceled their F-16 order in 2000 its hard to take them seriously. Defense spending is a whopping 1.4% of GDP. They have now taken to peacekeeping within the region only because of Canberra's displeasure that NZ wasnt pulling their weight. To top it off they have a very active pacifist population that makes recruiting and defense spending quite difficult.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Dec 2008)

They've had a fresh new Gov't elected recently, as the former female PM literally had drained their defence capability to that of a 3rd world country.

The NZDF has become a joke in the region. I am embarassed for them.

Mind you, I am not smashing the troops or their chain of command, the troops are great, I've worked with them on many occasions, its their overall capability which is the joke, courtesy of PM Helen and her left wing panzies.

Lets hope the new PM will give them a flicker of hope.

OWDU


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Dec 2008)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Maybe I was a bit hasty but since they canceled their F-16 order in 2000 its hard to take them seriously. Defense spending is a whopping 1.4% of GDP. They have now taken to peacekeeping within the region only because of Canberra's displeasure that NZ wasnt pulling their weight. To top it off they have a very active pacifist population that makes recruiting and defense spending quite difficult.



Hmmm I think as Canadians we can see some major similiarities between us and NZ.


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Hmmm I think as Canadians we can see some major similiarities between us and NZ.


Heh... the been ther, done that & got the bruises to show for it syndrome 
Check!


----------

